# Most eclectic work



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Oooch, I wonder what works you consider most eclectic! 

Eclectic.

What does it mean anyway? 

Hmmm...!

Someone could say that minimalists are eclectic with their eastern music inspirations and stuff. Maybe they are, but! This is popular thread to discuss and I mean something else now. 

Eclectic inside of classical genre. That's what I mean brothers and sisters, that's what I mean. Most composers sticked together with one style and never really crossed it's border line. Even the great ones. 

But can you think of some works that are really eclectic in this specific way, when at first you think "great neo-classical stuff" because of the charming lightness that makes you think that the whole work is neo-classical but suddenly it strikes you with some loud, even atonal theme and begins to change into modern noise? Then it calms down and starts to sound romantic, like some wondering in a summer day (although under the moon). It's only example, but you see what I mean, James Dean? 

Personally, I can think of Prokofiev. First piano concerto - fusion of romanticism and modernism. Also, slow movement of 5th. One, particular theme in second half (strings) is two-faced lady dog. First pitchs are very romantic, but this theme is parted - there comes a final romantic pitch and you, listener, think that you know how it will be continued, but you are suprised with forthcoming pitch, because it suddenly bring the whole thing back to modernism. It's very special moment. I don't know if it's ment to be this way, but that's how I see it.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Brian's Symphony no. 1 The Gothic.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Perhaps I'm not especially well-qualified to remark on eclectic works- but when considering them, do you suppose we could reserve a place on the short-list for Messiaen's _Turangalîla Symphony_?


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

It's called polystylism. Schnittke used a lot of it in his early works.


----------



## Ignis Fatuus (Nov 25, 2008)

I think Baroque suites would have initially been the high of tasteful eclecticism.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Aramis said:


> Oooch, I wonder what works you consider most eclectic!
> 
> Eclectic.
> 
> ...


Yes, but times change. The 20th century was a whole lot of different sounds coming together as the world became more global. Eclecticism doesn't have to be a good thing either, it can result in something which just has no real identity of it's own, like it's just using 'styles' instead of music.

Beethoven's op130 is quite eclectic. A German dance, a mini scherzo, a singing cavatina, a fugal finale (itself with great contrast, with lyricism, anguish and humour).


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

nickgray said:


> It's called polystylism. Schnittke used a lot of it in his early works.


This is perhaps the most extreme example, although I haven't heard it myself:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symphony_No._1_(Schnittke)

It's on my list of things to get.  Evidently, not everybody likes it:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/review/R2ZH0RAYZFYHIC


----------



## nickgray (Sep 28, 2008)

Fsharpmajor said:


> Evidently, not everybody likes it


Yep, I don't like early Schnittke myself. Though bear in mind that his late works are really different. So if you've never heard Schnittke before and decide to hear his early works, don't dismiss him easily if you didn't like what you've heard.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

This is the only Schnittke I have (actually a Naxos reissue of it):

http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=8.223334.

I do like it, but it's late Schnittke. I won't be happy until I've heard the first symphony, though.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Shostakovitch's opera, The Nose is certainly magnificently eclectic... drawing stylistic elements from any number of sources. William Bolcom's Songs of Innocence and of Experience after William Blake is even more eclectic... drawing upon numerous classical traditions (tonal and atonal), folk music, blues, bluegrass, and even reggae.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Scriabin's Sonata opus 53 no 5. I'd definitely put in eclectic as an adjective. Such jumpy rhythmic device.

That, and Alkan's Le Festin De Esope is a great nominee for being eclectic.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Vaughan Williams' symphonies can be described as eclectic, borrowing (or just blatantly grabbing?) ideas from many styles and genres. Like recently I've been listening to Kodaly & it's made me realise how much RVW actually owed to him. I'm not a big fan of RVW, but I occassionally give him a listen, especially if I don't want to be challenged too much...


----------



## Barger (Nov 24, 2009)

THIS! >>Elias: The Prayer Cycle

12 languages - James Taylor - American Boys Choir - Alanis Morissette - English Chamber Orchestra - Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan - Linda Ronsdtadt - Mah Damba and _many many others..._


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture.


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

While we're on the polystylism thing, might I add Berio's "Sinfonia" and Golijov's "Le Pasion Segun San Marcos." I might also include some Crumb or Gubaidulina -- think "Black Angels" or "Offertorium"-- though there the combination of influences seems more programmatic than purely allusive.

John Adam's "Harmonielehre" deserves a mention, with its rather (IMHO) deft fusion of minimalism and late romanticism, along with a handful of outright allusions. His more recent "City Noir" draws on some eclectic elements too, notably a cinematic kind of jazz.

Also all of Mahler! Berg by extension.

Holsts' "Planets" may seem an unusual choice, but when you think of it, you have 7 orchestral portraits, each written in some cases radically different affective and tonal styles. I think I see what you mean, Andre, about RVW, though don't you think towards the end of his career it is difficult to pinpoint outside influences, so distinctive and refined his own language had become? As an ardent RVW, I think his music, at its best, is every bit as challenging as some other less immediately accessible composers. Maybe his most eclectic piece is "Job" -- not exactly late, but shows a lot of his sides, pastoral, dissonant, etc..


----------

